# Carrot the bunny!!!



## MILU (Aug 23, 2013)

Bilém was adopted on August 20, and that same night I got a new bunny to foster, her name is Carrot.

She was REALLY scared and shy when she first got here. She almost didn't eat, ran away when anyone got closer, and if I tried to touch her when she ran to hide inside the cage, she'd hit the cage walls trying to escape. Really sad. 

This is how she was before:






Carrot when she got here:





I had put some mattresses next to the walls to make the bunny area warmer. My other bunny Bilém was a saint, she never touched them. They were still there when Carrot got here, but she decided to have some fun. The pics were taken after half the mess was already cleaned!! 













Carrot is white and yellow. It seems like the yellow is actually her color too, I thought it was something else at first.. but she has patches of different fur colors and texture. 






I thought it'd take forever to be able to touch her.. but I was wrong! She let me touch her this afternoon. She was still afraid, and would run away, but first she let me pet her and I could see she enjoyed it. 


She was really quiet this afternoon, I only knew she wasn't sick 'cause she ate a whole lot of food. More than my fat Bilém used to eat. But this evening (last evening at this point!) she showed me she's not at all as fragile as I thought she was. 

There's no door in the bunny area, it connects to the kitchen. I used a box (with a plastic table still in it) to close the door. It's as tall as half a door, it works fine. Not even fat Bilém and her troublemaker friend together could put it down, and they tried it. But my precious, little, FRAGILE Carrot did it. She's been breaking out of her area the whole night, I don't know what to do. I'm going crazy constructing and engineering barricades, she either puts them down or flies over them, it's unbelievable what this tiny little bunny can do! She jumps the box that is 3-4 feet tall!! I SAW IT twice, I was afraid she's break a leg, this bunny is crazy!! My fear is that someone opens the balcony door and she goes there and jumps from the balcony. I live on a high floor. That door is now closed, but people here always open it  

I carried 5.2 water jugs to put in the barricade, heavy sheets of wood, a chair, etc, I add more and more items, she's STILL jumping it, she's just done it again while I write this! I'm desperate, don't know what to do anymore. Even if I decide to put a door there, it'll take some days, so I need another way to stop her.. and I'm afraid she'll eat the door and shred it to pieces like she's been doing to everything else. Ideas are more than welcome!!

On the good side, she already let me touch her (a little bit then runs away) and tonight she let me kiss her head, I kissed her even more than once.. awwww! So sweet! I could hardly believe that little scared bunny would be so full of personality and strength! 
I hope she stops jumping out of her area, she can get really hurt doing that.. I lost count of how many times she did it tonight..

My barricade keeps getting new stuff.. nothing seems to stop this tiny little bunny!!

Obsolete model of barricade (didn't last 20 minutes)





This is more or less what the "barricade" looks like now..





It feels like one of those cartoons in which characters runs really far from a Woody Woodpecker (or a ghost, whoever), they somewhere and put all sorts of stuff behind the door to block it, then realize Woody (or the ghost) is into the room with them... LOL they get crazy trying to figure out how that happened.. 
It's always seemed too "cartoony" or unreal to me, now I know where they got inspiration to write this kind of story!! haha


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 23, 2013)

Crazy rabbits... Mine aren't really jumpers - they're too lazy! XD

Carrot looks like a New Zealand or NZ crossbreed. Are you sure the yellow isn't urine stain on her fur?


----------



## jemm (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Brazil Carrot, I am a Carrot too :carrot


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 23, 2013)

Haha I laughed at the warning signs on your warning signs. Carrot sounds like a real stinker!


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 23, 2013)

Perhaps you could get a refrigerator/freezer or similar cardboard box. It would be tall enough to block her jumping. Keep it intact & put paper, safe wood, &/or other bunny safe chewables inside. That way she would need to chew her way to freedom rather than jumping. lol Well hopefully this will give you some other ideas to keep Carrot safely in her room. She is such a cute & endearing bun! Enter her in the bunny olympics! I think she will win any jumping contest, paws down!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 23, 2013)

We use baby gates--they expand to fit the space and lock down. Only one has jummped over, so putting another one on top cured that. Bunny proof is a relative term anyway.


----------



## MILU (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments! I called someone who put a door on the way from the bunny area to the kitchen, the door doesn't close that perfectly but it's ok, I put some big jugs of water behind, boxes with things, etc, I hope she can't push all that. I'd be ashamed anyway. She's been easily disrupting all my efforts, and she's just a little bunny.. I'm the big one here, got a bachache, a stomachache (from being worried) all sorts of aches.. she just has curiosity and doesn't even need strength to break all my meticulously engineered barriers. haha

Allison, at first I thought her yellow color was urine too, but she has patches with different types of fur, some darker, some lighter, some harder, some softer, some thicker.. I never saw a bunny like that before. She must be mutant. Hmmm - that'd explain some things!!!

Hello Devon Carrot!!  How are you? Be a good Carrot, please, your mum thanks you very much. You're cute!!!

Emily, I had to put signs, people might think she's just a little bunny. She's definitely not!!! Lol

Tauntz, thanks for the idea, I'll do that if the door I got now fails. I'd love to get her trained, she'd be the Solar System champion!! But she'll only be with me for about 2-3 weeks (I guess) - only time enough for her bunny-friend to be neutered, she already has an adopter  
Oh I hear someone pushing the door with all stuff behind it.. I hope it's not her, 'cause I gotta go to work again.. will only come back by 10:30 pm.. ouch she'll be crazy.. she started trying to put the door down by 4:30, but without much emotion. She's gonna get it going hard right when I'm at work.. 

Nancy, that's a good idea, 2 baby gates.. but each is about $200 here, and I'm not sure she won't jump it, or get caught on it, or pass through the bars.. the model I saw wouldn't keep her..


----------



## MILU (Aug 23, 2013)

I've heard the upstairs noisy neighbors (I live in a building) opening their windows, got paranoid thinking it's Carrot doing it. 
This bunny is haunting me! It's the 1st time a little bunny scares me so much! 
I'll go check it anyway, I know she can't open windows but it's better to go check!


----------



## MILU (Aug 23, 2013)

Just in case, Allison, if the yellow color is actually urine.. it's probably been there for some time.. it's not easy to clean.. do you have any suggestions on how to clean it, or how to find out if it's her color or stains?
Thanks!

** It wasn't Carrot opening the windows - phew!


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmm... Has she molted some time that you've had her? That would have gotten rid of the old, stained fur and would indeed prove that she's yellow. If not, you can use a couple different techniques to get the stain out. Corn starch, wet or dry - wet gives a deeper clean. Also, apple cider vinegar works well. A corn starch apple cider vinegar mix combines the might of both!

I heard that hydrogen peroxide works well, but it really dries out the fur and skin. I, personally, would not touch my rabbits with it, especially since I'm showing them...


----------



## Troller (Aug 23, 2013)

Love the name, and I thought my bun was an escape artist.


----------



## MILU (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for the tips Allison!! Very useful! 
Troller, I've always heard of bunnies who were escape artists, never thought I'd have one, and so hardcore!


----------



## jemm (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey Brazil! I am good although the shed has been boarded up and the side so I can't get underneath, coz when I did I would stay under there for ages and ages, that's my mate Oscar checking out the barricade, I jumped it easily, so it was made higher!


----------



## MILU (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow, Oscar can jump that? That's probably as high as the barricade I made here, that's impressive!


----------



## jemm (Aug 24, 2013)

MILU said:


> Wow, Oscar can jump that? That's probably as high as the barricade I made here, that's impressive!



Oscar was too fat to jump it but carrot jumped it, oscar climbed, it believe it or not he got his paws inbetween the slats and got over it. But it's rabbit proof now ullhair:


----------



## MILU (Aug 25, 2013)

Carrot has some diarrhea.. I'm worried! I don't know how bad diarrhea is for rabbits.. or what I can do.. our vets are horrible, there isn't 1 I trust.. well, only one, but he's a dentist vet, won't treat any other problems


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 26, 2013)

Depends how long he´s had it and how bad it is. You need to take away the pellets and just leave him on the hay with lots of water. I must admit that when mine had diarrhea, he was quite young but I headed straight to the vets to get him checked out and they gave him a jab and also some stuff to add to his water.


----------



## jemm (Aug 26, 2013)

Devon carrot sends her love and hopes you get better soon' lots of hay and water x

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## MILU (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks, Devon Carrot! 
For those who don't know, my Carrot has had watery diarrhea since last night.. I could only go to the vet this morning, there was nowhere to go last night.. (story of my life!) I can give her planty of fluids with a syringe, she hasn't been eating much but she gives 1 or 2 bites to munch something here and there. I've never had a bunny with diarrhea like that before. Last night someone from the rescue group told me 3 of 7 bunnies of her litter died from this diarrhea, and to make things worse, the vet felt something that means she can be pregnant. She took an antibiotic shot today and will keep taking if for some days (I forgot to ask how many, I was so nervous and didn't sleep at all again, so at this time I don't even remember my name...)

So please pray for Carrot.. 
She was a real sweetheart at the vet. She behaved really well! She changed a lot since she came here. She couldn't see people, she ran away from anyone, hid in a cage and kept hitting the cage walls to escape.. now she really likes people and being petted :heartbeat:
She's just waiting to go to a home where she'll have a lot of love and a bunny-friend. I told her to live, it's going to be worth it! I guess she got it


----------



## MILU (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah, one more thing: the vet said Carrot is actually white and yellow, she's not stained by urine. I've been rubbing her to clean her... good thing she took it as pets and enjoyed it..


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 26, 2013)

Poor little love. My Snowy used to look at bit like her when Houdini was in his spraying phase and I was always cleaning him up. 

I hope she gets better quickly, what a surprise if she is pregnant. 

Diarrhea is not good for bunnies and if it isn´t treated quickly, it can sometimes be fatal but looks like you´ve caught it well in time. 

Keep us posted as to how she´s doing, she´s such a pretty girl and is so lucky to be with you.


----------



## MILU (Aug 29, 2013)

THIS IS THE MOST GLORIOUS DAY EVER!!! CARROT HAS HAD BABIES!!!! It happened probably between 12 a.m. and 2 a.m. of any time between August 28 and 29, 2013. BABIES WERE BORN HERE!!! BABY BUNNIES!!! 
OMG WHEN could I imagine that someone as humble as I would have the eternal bless of having baby bunnies being born here?


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 29, 2013)

What a wonderful surprise, hope all the little ones are OK and hope she´s looking after them. Baby bunnies are just gorgeous. Hope we can see some pics when you have time. Keep us posted.


----------



## MILU (Aug 29, 2013)

And Carrot has been a sweetie! She's been sick but she got better, she's eaten like a lion today!! And she really likes when I visit her, she greets me so sweetly!!! She's not aggressive at all, she's really sweet!


----------



## jemm (Aug 29, 2013)

She obviously knows how worried you have been and how much effort and time you've spent looking out for her! Well done.
Devon carrot sends her congrats too, and said she will be an extra auntie if needed


----------



## MILU (Aug 29, 2013)

AUntie Devon Carrot she is then!! haha We need aunties, as many as possible! And still need your prayers! Please get the whole Devon praying for Carrot if you can.. 
I don't know if it's normal for a bunny not to be with the newborn babies.. she spent a lot of time in her bathroom (she was bleeding, didn't want to make a mess in the nest) and then went to rest at her usual place, not the nest.. is that normal? I can go really close to the nest (could even touch it if I wanted, although I know not to do it) and she won't even check it out. I hope she doesn't abandon the babies ray:


----------



## MILU (Aug 29, 2013)

Although ALL the difficulties, I want to shout to the whole world in joy and happiness:

*CARROT HAS HAD A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*


----------



## MILU (Aug 29, 2013)

By the way, Carrot is the name they gave to her. Her name (that I gave) is actually THALULAH. So

*THALULAH HAS HAD A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jemm (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah looks like some good newborn advice is needed I know nothing so hopefully the knowledge will come pouring in how do pronounce her new name phonetically ta lu LA ? 

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## MILU (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks, Auntie Devon Carrot! 
Her name would be pronounced like "tah-loo-lah", 1st "a" stressed  
She's still been at her usual place, not with the babies. She didn't go back to see them in a while. I wonder if that's normal. She doesn't seem too well this morning bu maybe she's just really tired and needs to rest, she's lost a LOT of blood.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 29, 2013)

Why don´t you post something on the breeding forum as they will give you advice on what is normal and what she should be doing. I know that she should be feeding the babies and when she has fed them, you´ll be able to feel and see their full tummies. If she doesn´t do that, then you need to worry as they will need to eat.


----------



## MILU (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you everybody for your prayers and advice. Carrot isn't with me anymore, yesterday she was taken by 2 people from the bunny rescue group that gave me her, hopefully they'll know what to do better than me. Other people there have lots of experience with bunny maternity and have vets they say they can trust (I myself don't trust ANY, they all let me down really bad and either abandoned treatment, made the bunnies worse or killed pets..) so hopefully they'll all be in better hands now. 

Keep praying for them. 

They told me there were 9 babies, Carrot nursed them after she got to her new home and it seems like they're all fine! 

I'll post some pics of Thalulah (Carrot) and the babies.

These are the babies!!! Er.. the nest I mean.. I was afraid of touching it and messing things up.. I have too much respect for it.. but I could hear the babies "tweeting" and they moved a whole lot, they're very active and healthy! 







This is my dear Thalulah after giving birth - she was exhausted, but VERY, VERY HAPPY AND RADIANT!!


----------



## MILU (Aug 30, 2013)

More pics....


----------



## MILU (Aug 30, 2013)

Sad eyes when she was given to me... people from the rabbit rescue group called her "difficult" 'cause she didn't like people, she always ran and hid (God knows what they did to her or how she was treated..) 
1 day after she was here with me, she was my best friend and would jump any tall barriers looking for me, didn't want to stay by herself.. sweet, sweet bunny!!!! :hearts













Too big to fit? For her that's not a problem at all!!






My beautiful Thaluhli (her name changes...) 












Her FAVORITE PLACE IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## MILU (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## MILU (Aug 30, 2013)

I've just read that 5 of her babies are black and 4 are pink :group2:
The person who's with her is a vet, so hopefully she'll have some decent assistance now


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 30, 2013)

She is just gorgeous, I do love the REWs, I have a dwarf one. I hope she gets good care with her little ones and they all do well. Will you see her again, seems such a shame that she really got on well when she was with you and now you don´t have her.


----------



## MILU (Sep 22, 2013)

What are "REWs"?

I don't know if I'll see her again. She had an adopter even before she came here, she was just waiting for the male bunny to be neutered, then she had the babies, so I think when she's done nursing them she'll move to her new home (like I promised to her). 

These are some pics of the babies (they took - I haven't seen them, they're in another city). Unfortunately 4 of them died, I don't know why. The other 5 and Carrot/Thalulah seem to be ok. 

Babies in the nest:






BABIES!! Awww they're so cute! I want to kiss the top of each head there!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 22, 2013)

There is nothing more adorable than baby bunnies, I really do hope Carrot finds a wonderful forever home. REW´s are red eyed whites. She´s quite a girl, lot of bunny hugs for her from my three.


----------



## jemm (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey Brazil carrot good to hear from you, sorry that some of the babies didn't make it :sosad
Fingers crossed that she and the survivors have a great life wherever they end up


----------



## MILU (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Chris, send hugs and kisses to your bunnies too from me!!!
I don't know if I'll see her again. Things didn't happen under the best circumstances, people take it really bad that I said the vet they indicated sucked 'cause he said he'd show up and never did, etc. They take it personally here. I said I wanna go see them and the person didn't write back.
Hi there, Devon Carrot! 
Last time I talked to the people taking care of them, they said 3 babies weren't adopted, neither was Carrot..  
but I know when they get adopted they'll go to nice homes. Hopefully soon!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 27, 2013)

Good to hear from you again. Such a shame that you haven´t really had much news about her and her little ones, I really do hope that whoever adopts her and the babies really cares about bunnies, she deserves to have a good home and someone who really loves her . I will pass your hugs and kisses to my spoilt three.


----------

